# Knock-Out game..........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......didn't go quite as planned.

Knockout Game Goes Terribly RIGHT as Woman Turns on Her Attacker | CNS News

:smt038


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice to see a happy ending. Too bad she wasn't armed though, that would have been an even happier ending.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

topgun47 said:


> Nice to see a happy ending. Too bad she wasn't armed though, that would have been an even happier ending.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Anyone tries that on me, if I'm not down, they're going to be out. For good.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Recently, a teen tried that (knockout game) in MI and was shot twice by a CPL carrier. Kid used a taser to try to knock out an unsuspecting older male waiting at a bus stop... taser malfunctioned and 2 shots were fired by the would-be victim. Teen survived and the older male was clear of any type of prosecution. The man was simply waiting for this daughter to be dropped off from school when the attempted taser assault occurred.

Score another victory for the "good guys".

On a side note, the teen later stated he learned a valuable lesson that day... the hard way.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Supposedly, from what I have heard on the news, this "game" has been going on for years and years, but only as of late, has received press (media attention) and come to light. 

I don't know if I believe that or not, or it's simply the left-wing media trying to play down what's going on, or been going on.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a disturbing trend that was once isolated to a few major cities... now due to YouTube and other social media... it's grown and spreading across the states at an alarming rate. One of our dispatchers was even a victim of this "game".

This is not a "game"... it's called "assault" and carries jail time (depending on courts). Courts need to prosecute harsher for this crime to curb its appeal to our misguided and mortally bankrupt youth.

A lot of victims also fail to report this crime for some reason... I suspect for fear or embarrassment of News coverage or possibly future retaliation.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> It's a disturbing trend that was once isolated to a few major cities... now due to YouTube and other social media... it's grown and spreading across the states at an alarming rate. One of our dispatchers was even a victim of this "game".
> 
> This is not a "game"... it's called "assault" and carries jail time (depending on courts). Courts need to prosecute harsher for this crime to curb its appeal to our misguided and mortally bankrupt youth.
> 
> A lot of victims also fail to report this crime for some reason... I suspect for fear or embarrassment of News coverage or possibly future retaliation.


Just to clarify, I don't think of it as a game. That's just what it's being called on some of the news coverage. It is indeed, an assault, and should be treated and handled as such.

Damn court system just seems to be getting more and more lenient. :smt076


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Just to clarify, I don't think of it as a game. That's just what it's being called on some of the news coverage. It is indeed, an assault, and should be treated and handled as such.
> 
> Damn court system just seems to be getting more and more lenient. :smt076


I think the court system looks at is as an impulse crime and not worth the cost of locking someone up over it. They just give them a slap on the wrist, confine them to the home for a month and tell them don't do it again, and there is something on their record. Not sure whether they are coming up with assault charges or not, but they should. For my thinking, if someone tries that on me, I'm telling the judge "your honor, I feared for my life, that's why I drew my weapon and shot the little [email protected]". "Why did I shoot 15 rounds?. I'm not sure, I wasn't counting, I guess".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I think the court system looks at is as an impulse crime and not worth the cost of locking someone up over it. They just give them a slap on the wrist, confine them to the home for a month and tell them don't do it again, and there is something on their record. Not sure whether they are coming up with assault charges or not, but they should. For my thinking, if someone tries that on me, I'm telling the judge "your honor, I feared for my life, that's why I drew my weapon and shot the little [email protected]". *"Why did I shoot 15 rounds?*. I'm not sure, I wasn't counting, I guess".


'Cause that's all your gun held.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Supposedly, from what I have heard on the news, this "game" has been going on for years and years, but only as of late, has received press (media attention) and come to light.
> 
> I don't know if I believe that or not, or it's simply the left-wing media trying to play down what's going on, or been going on.


It's not new at all. It was popular in the earlier 90's under the name "wilding". Same thing only the victim was mobbed by all of the perps and beaten.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

@Paratrooper... I wasent insinuating you thought it was a game. My statement was just an "in-general" type and not directed at you.

The teens consider it, and call it a game... and the media uses the same language instead of calling it what it is... an assault, and a problem.

Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> @Paratrooper... I wasent insinuating you thought it was a game. My statement was just an "in-general" type and not directed at you.
> 
> The teens consider it, and call it a game... and the media uses the same language instead of calling it what it is... an assault, and a problem.
> 
> Sign of the times I guess.


Yes, just *ANOTHER* sign of the times. And, I do recall it being called "wilding" years ago. I also recall a female being assaulted and raped in Central Park, if memory serves, back then. I think she was beat so bad, that she suffered brain damage.

I can think of several ways to stem this sort of activity, but I'm quite sure that the general public wouldn't go for it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, just *ANOTHER* sign of the times. And, I do recall it being called "wilding" years ago. *I also recall a female being assaulted and raped in Central Park, if memory serves, back then. I think she was beat so bad, that she suffered brain damage. *
> 
> I can think of several ways to stem this sort of activity, but I'm quite sure that the general public wouldn't go for it.


Yep, she sure did.... from the brick her attackers used to bash in her skull. Very brave little punks they were.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

All I know for sure is, if they tried to play this "game" with me, they'd be sleeping in a dirt bed, with no chance of waking up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

In this day and age, with most everyone walking with their head down, starring at their little hand-held electronic device(s) in their hands, it's easy to become a victim. 

Or, walking with your cell phone semi-permanently attached to your ear, not paying attention, again, you are an easy mark. 

It's all about situational awareness, looking at where you're going, and paying attention to those all around you. If you present yourself as confident, in-control, and aware, chances will be good that you will not be a victim. 

There have been times, when I've encountered a person or persons, that for whatever reason, gave me reason for pause. I looked them directly in the eye and held that contact until I made it clear that I was aware of them. 

Body language can work for you......or against you. It's up to you entirely how you want to present yourself.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
"I can think of several ways to stem this sort of activity, but I'm quite sure that the general public wouldn't go for it."

How 'bout a good old public flogging, televised of course, with microphones positioned next to their mouths so we can hear them scream in agony, followed by a lifetime sentence in prison with no chance of parole? I'll bet they'll get the message. I certainly would go for it. I have no sympathy for those who commit violent crimes against innocent people. You have to wonder why we tolerate this type of behavior from the lowest forms of life on the face of this earth.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> "I can think of several ways to stem this sort of activity, but I'm quite sure that the general public wouldn't go for it."
> 
> How 'bout a good old public flogging, televised of course, with microphones positioned next to their mouths so we can hear them scream in agony, followed by a lifetime sentence in prison with no chance of parole? I'll bet they'll get the message. I certainly would go for it. I have no sympathy for those who commit violent crimes against innocent people. You have to wonder why we tolerate this type of behavior from the lowest forms of life on the face of this earth.


Yup.....you more or less are thinking along the lines that I am. If we as a society, got a whole lot more serious about punishing those that have violated others, in such a way, that those punished would never, ever consider going back to their old way, we'd be much better off.

Like I said, I can think of a whole host of remedies, but they would call for a strong-willed stomach.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:
The problem is they know they get away with it. You, once being in law enforcement must have first hand knowledge of how many repeat offenders are still allowed to roam the streets terrorizing the public over and over again because society doesn't have the stomach to punish them severely. We have too many "bleeding hearts" who make excuses for their reprehensible behavior. These monsters are never rehabilitated when they get out of prison, they just continue where they left off, only to be arrested and tried again. They end up spending most of their lives in prison anyway so why let them out in the first place? I'm guessing it's because it effects the bottom line of lawyers who get paid to defend these monsters and later on become politicians. These same "bleeding Hearts" then want to deny others the "right" and means to defend themselves after our criminal justice system has failed them. When you are justified in defending yourself you can then end up being sued by the defendant or the defendant's family. A "Win, Win" for lawyers! When are we ever going to wake up?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> The problem is they know they get away with it. You, once being in law enforcement must have first hand knowledge of how many repeat offenders are still allowed to roam the streets terrorizing the public over and over again because society doesn't have the stomach to punish them severely. We have too many "bleeding hearts" who make excuses for their reprehensible behavior. These monsters are never rehabilitated when they get out of prison they just continue where they left off. These same "bleeding Hearts" then want to deny others the "right" and means to defend themselves after our criminal justice system has failed them. When are we ever going to wake up?


I go back far enough that I was able to instill some "_*attitude / personality adjustment*_" when it was necessary. You'd be surprised at just how effective it can be, when used judiciously and instantaneously.

But, times have changed, and you can now get your rear in a wringer, for just swearing at um. :smt120


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

The whole reason why capital punishment has been proven to not deter crime like it used to is because it's been made private. Back in the old days, guilty verdicts would often lead to PUBLIC hangings. The sentence would also be read as "hang from the neck until dead". So, what sometimes if the villain was especially evil, they wouldn't drop him off a chair and break his neck from the rope, they'd slowly take it away.

They'd then let him suffer for about ten minutes, then relieve the pressure on his airway and repeat again and again, until finally, the villain would beg to be killed quickly and someone hidden would shoot the poor bastard. 

Everyone watched and bore witness. It was a dreadful sight.

By the same token, heinous crimes were virtually non-existent...go figure!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I go back far enough that I was able to instill some "_*attitude / personality adjustment*_" when it was necessary. You'd be surprised at just how effective it can be, when used judiciously and instantaneously.
> 
> But, times have changed, and you can now get your rear in a wringer, for just swearing at um. :smt120


Your right about that. 
Nothing wrong with a little "street justice" .
Fear is a major motivator.
The police are not respected without the element of Fear.
It's not easy being a CITY cop nowadays.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

OGCJason said:


> The whole reason why capital punishment has been proven to not deter crime like it used to is because it's been made private. Back in the old days, guilty verdicts would often lead to PUBLIC hangings. The sentence would also be read as "hang from the neck until dead". So, what sometimes if the villain was especially evil, they wouldn't drop him off a chair and break his neck from the rope, they'd slowly take it away.
> 
> They'd then let him suffer for about ten minutes, then relieve the pressure on his airway and repeat again and again, until finally, the villain would beg to be killed quickly and someone hidden would shoot the poor bastard.
> 
> ...


Even when hung by dropping though a trap door, the condemned can live for a number of minutes. One, as I recall, was alive for 19 minutes after being dropped.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Desertman and paratrooper;

As much as we may want to see bad people receive punishment that will have a lasting affect on their lives, we are bound by the Eighth Amendment against cruel and unusual punishment. Of course we all know that the supreme courts of the past 40+ years have perverted this to no end, it is what we have to deal with.

With this in mind, you have to wonder why the courts at least punish people like this to the fullest extent allowed. Lengthy prison sentences for one. Now this can be made to work IF the states got serious about prison.

For those sentenced to life imprisonment, that means no radio, no television, no library use, no schooling, no prison social functions, no attempts at rehabilitation (why would this even be a consideration if the BG is in for life?), and only one hour a day allowed outside in a special enclosed section with no weights, no basketball, no nothing. In other words, make prison some place you really do not want to go.

I fully support the death penalty but not as it is currently administered in most states be lethal injection. I prefer hanging because it is far less expensive and is more extreme on the condemned. I don't lose any sleep if a murdered suffers some (or even a lot) before he expires. I would use the death penalty for murder and treason. If someone murders their victim, they have lost their right to live in my opinion.

Want to do an interesting little test on an anti-capital punishment type? Ask them if they were under attack from an assailant who made it clear that their objective was to kill them, would they use deadly force if they could? Most will answer "yes". Then ask them this; "How can you approve of using deadly force to protect yourself but be against putting them to death if they are successful in their actions"?

One several other websites, my sig contains this little question;

"In the final seconds of your life, just before your killer is about to dispatch you to that great eternal darkness, what would you rather have in your hand? A cell phone or a gun?"

Ask a staunch anti-gun person this question and watch them squirm. One once told me that he'd rather neither of them had a gun (I had substituted "you and your" for "his daughter"). They just can't bring themselves to turn their backs on their strongly held beliefs, even when asked this about a child of theirs. However, I would bet that if something like this really happened, they would hope like hell their child could respond in kind. A few wouldn't, but most would.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Your right about that.
> Nothing wrong with a little "street justice" .
> Fear is a major motivator.
> The police are not respected without the element of Fear.
> It's not easy being a CITY cop nowadays.


Just remember, the police are an arm of the government and as such, are owned by us. And the government should fear the people, not the other way around.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just remember, the police are an arm of the government and as such, are owned by us. And the government should fear the people, not the other way around.


The government does fear the people. 
The liberals are becoming the majority, and this is why we are fighting to hold onto the second amendment.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Unfortunately, some people that think they "own" cops or "pay their salary" are often very abusive to LEOs. Not all... but in my area, I often get a lot of disrespect or hatred directed towards me (I know, part of my job... right?) I have to constantly watch my back out there while trying to help others. This last year started with a rash of police station shootings and a higher than normal fatality rate for LEOs. Death threats to police stations are common... stating the next time they see a cop they will simply open fire on them (another sign of society breaking down) because of whatever reason.

My personal work philosophy is I'll respect you if you are respectful to me... I'll treat you like a human being if you do the same towards me. 

I do think the courts are too lenient in sentencing and plea out way to many cases to lesser charges. Jails and prisons in large metro cities have to deal with overcrowding and early release is commonplace. I often deal with the same people doing the same stuff... they apprently weren't rehabilitated the last time they were locked up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Just remember, the police are an arm of the government and as such, are owned by us. And the government should fear the people, not the other way around.


Just kind of curious. When was the last time, the government has feared it's people?

Several decades ago?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Unfortunately, some people that think they "own" cops or "pay their salary" are often very abusive to LEOs. Not all... but in my area, I often get a lot of disrespect or hatred directed towards me (I know, part of my job... right?) I have to constantly watch my back out there while trying to help others. This last year started with a rash of police station shootings and a higher than normal fatality rate for LEOs. Death threats to police stations are common... stating the next time they see a cop they will simply open fire on them (another sign of society breaking down) because of whatever reason.
> 
> My personal work philosophy is I'll respect you if you are respectful to me... I'll treat you like a human being if you do the same towards me.
> 
> I do think the courts are too lenient in sentencing and plea out way to many cases to lesser charges. Jails and prisons in large metro cities have to deal with overcrowding and early release is commonplace. I often deal with the same people doing the same stuff... they apprently weren't rehabilitated the last time they were locked up.


Very true..
It's tough having front row seats.
Be safe,:smt023


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Unfortunately, some people that think they "own" cops or "pay their salary" are often very abusive to LEOs. Not all... but in my area, I often get a lot of disrespect or hatred directed towards me (I know, part of my job... right?) I have to constantly watch my back out there while trying to help others. This last year started with a rash of police station shootings and a higher than normal fatality rate for LEOs. Death threats to police stations are common... stating the next time they see a cop they will simply open fire on them (another sign of society breaking down) because of whatever reason.
> 
> My personal work philosophy is I'll respect you if you are respectful to me... I'll treat you like a human being if you do the same towards me.
> 
> I do think the courts are too lenient in sentencing and plea out way to many cases to lesser charges. Jails and prisons in large metro cities have to deal with overcrowding and early release is commonplace. I often deal with the same people doing the same stuff... they apprently weren't rehabilitated the last time they were locked up.


That was my philosophy as well. But, if others didn't reciprocate, all bets were off. Funny thing.......the "hardcore criminals" almost always cooperated w/o any problem. It was the nickel and dime bozos that seemed to want to push buttons. Some buttons were pushed that they clearly regretted. :smt002


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hahaha... so true.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Desertman and paratrooper;
> 
> As much as we may want to see bad people receive punishment that will have a lasting affect on their lives, we are bound by the Eighth Amendment against cruel and unusual punishment. Of course we all know that the supreme courts of the past 40+ years have perverted this to no end, it is what we have to deal with.


FYI: The *government *is bound by the 8th amendment......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Just kind of curious. When was the last time, the government has feared it's people?
> 
> Several decades ago?


Yes, my friend, it has been quite a while.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> *Unfortunately, some people that think they "own" cops or "pay their salary" are often very abusive to LEOs. * Not all... but in my area, I often get a lot of disrespect or hatred directed towards me (I know, part of my job... right?) I have to constantly watch my back out there while trying to help others. This last year started with a rash of police station shootings and a higher than normal fatality rate for LEOs. Death threats to police stations are common... stating the next time they see a cop they will simply open fire on them (another sign of society breaking down) because of whatever reason.
> 
> My personal work philosophy is I'll respect you if you are respectful to me... I'll treat you like a human being if you do the same towards me.
> 
> I do think the courts are too lenient in sentencing and plea out way to many cases to lesser charges. Jails and prisons in large metro cities have to deal with overcrowding and early release is commonplace. I often deal with the same people doing the same stuff... they apprently weren't rehabilitated the last time they were locked up.


Actually the People do own the government and everything attached to it. That is how our system of government was designed. And yes, this also means the People pay the salaries of every government employee, be they the president, a teacher, or a police officer.

Respect is a two-way street, as you pointed out. What a lot of people dislike, me included, are LEO's who get the "God syndrome". Judges and surgeons fall into this category as well. People need to understand that police agencies are created and personnel hired to enforce the laws that the People have created via their representatives. LEO's have to understand that they are not the law, but rather the stewards of the law.

In my entire adult life I have only had one negative encounter with an LEO. I was not armed and he was a motor cop. We butted heads pretty seriously and I won. He was not a happy camper. But he clearly had an attitude that civilians were to obey his every command, regardless of whether or not he was wrong. One bad LEO out all of the rest is a pretty darned good record.

I find that if you act normal, police are going to do the same... at least where I live.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> FYI: The *government *is bound by the 8th amendment......


My context was "we as a nation". I thought that was obvious since it is not the People who administer judicial punishment; it is our agent, the government, who does this.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Deleted due to duplication.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Actually the People do own the government and everything attached to it. That is how our system of government was designed. And yes, this also means the People pay the salaries of every government employee, be they the president, a teacher, or a police officer.
> 
> Respect is a two-way street, as you pointed out. What a lot of people dislike, me included, are LEO's who get the "God syndrome". Judges and surgeons fall into this category as well. People need to understand that police agencies are created and personnel hired to enforce the laws that the People have created via their representatives. LEO's have to understand that they are not the law, but rather the stewards of the law.
> 
> ...


Prior to deciding on a LE career, I received a few motor vehicle tickets. That was it. Of the 3 or 4 I received, I deserved all but one. I was arrested once, way back in 1974 at the World's Fair in Spokane, WA. It's a long story, but me and a friend didn't have the $10.00 admission fee to get in, so we tried to sneak in.

I spent the night in jail and charged with vagrancy (yes, it was a crime back then), cause I didn't have any cash on me. The next day, I called my Army recruiter. He came and stood beside me in front of a judge and told the judge, that technically, I belonged to the US Army, because I had recently enlisted. Charges were dropped, the judge wished me well, and told me to keep my nose clean.

My point is, that I've never had a negative incident with a police officer. Of course, the times I did have contact with them, I was polite, respectful and of course........scared to death.

Things are different in this day and age, on both sides of the badge. I could have worked another 10 yrs., but I didn't like seeing how the last 10-15 yrs. changed within my career. The mindset is different, as in a bad way. LE has become militarized and heading in a direction that I wasn't entirely comfortable with.

And then, there's society itself. It's also heading in a direction that will ensure self-destruction. It's only a matter of time.............


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> Prior to deciding on a LE career, I received a few motor vehicle tickets. That was it. Of the 3 or 4 I received, I deserved all but one. I was arrested once, way back in 1974 at the World's Fair in Spokane, WA. It's a long story, but me and a friend didn't have the $10.00 admission fee to get in, so we tried to sneak in.
> 
> I spent the night in jail and charged with vagrancy (yes, it was a crime back then), cause I didn't have any cash on me. The next day, I called my Army recruiter. He came and stood beside me in front of a judge and told the judge, that technically, I belonged to the US Army, because I had recently enlisted. Charges were dropped, the judge wished me well, and told me to keep my nose clean.
> 
> ...


Yes sir, this is indeed a sad state of affairs for our country. You sound like the majority of LEO's.... a good one.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

desertman said:


> Paratrooper:
> "I can think of several ways to stem this sort of activity, but I'm quite sure that the general public wouldn't go for it."
> 
> How 'bout a good old public flogging, televised of course, with microphones positioned next to their mouths so we can hear them scream in agony, followed by a lifetime sentence in prison with no chance of parole? I'll bet they'll get the message. I certainly would go for it. I have no sympathy for those who commit violent crimes against innocent people. You have to wonder why we tolerate this type of behavior from the lowest forms of life on the face of this earth.


Agree 100%. This country is way too lenient on criminals.


----------



## FIREBLADE (Dec 27, 2013)

Growing up in Germany and not being able to just hire a lawyer and getting out of DUI's and crimes like that gives you a bit more respect for the law in my opinion.
Kids going out killing people because they where board and there are people defending them what is wrong with that picture.
Government and bleeding Hearts have turned a whole generation into blame everyone else for your mistakes people.
Growing up I was never able to own guns but I got them when I came here and I for one appreciate the right to have them even though I have not been able to get my citizenship.
Still working on that but that part isn't important.
What is people need to be held responsible I don't care if there 5 if they can kill they can be punished.
Again my opinion


----------

